# They call this "training"



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I mentioned to my chiro doc that we would be getting a puppy. He told me about a set of training videos he got and said YOU HAVE TO DO THIS. His dog, a Golden, was trained in one lesson.

He then went on to describe one of the techniques. First put your pup in his crate for an hour and a half. Then attach a long line to a choke or pinch collar, depending on how "stubborn" your puppy is. Then take the end of the line and walk in a big square around your yard. Don't even look at the puppy. It goes one way while you're going the other; that's fine. When it hits the end of the line, just keep walking and drag it along. 

He said it doesn't take long for the puppy to figure out "who's boss" and to keep an eye on you and make sure they stick tight. I don't doubt that...fear and pain are quick motivators. :-(

I am so appalled that he thinks this is a fair way to treat any dog, let alone a Golden Retriever puppy, that I may not go back to him. He also has some political views that are w.a.y out there. 

He gave me the website to buy the videos...yes, one of those 'systems' where the 'teacher' gets rich while you ruin your dog.

O.M.G....in over 40 years of working with horses and some dogs, I have never met one who didn't just want to be taught fairly and helped to understand what behavior is wanted. I am sick to my stomach that some people would equate not understanding/knowing with stubborn.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It's heartbreaking that they are still teaching this kind of "training". It actually sounds like the way people "trained" dogs when I was a small girl. It's 2013, we know better so we should do better.
I feel terrible for all of the dogs that have owners who will try this technique.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Me too. He thinks his dog is trained and HE'S THE BOSS. She's just terrified.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> Me too. He thinks his dog is trained and HE'S THE BOSS. She's just terrified.


That makes me want to cry, literally. A terrified dog is not a trained dog. I have had terrified dogs, Ky being the most recent. The look in their eyes is sad beyond words


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow. Just. Wow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would reconsider allowing him to remain my chiropractor. And let him know why you no longer need his services.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't think I can go there anymore. I'm so turned off by this.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ugh. Who could do something like that to any dog, let alone a sweet innocent puppy? I need to go hug my well trained, with positive techniques, puppy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh no, that's awful. that's not training at all or teaching your dog to respect you - it's just teaching your dog that you are a scary person that will hurt him.. WOW. I wouldn't go back to him...  poor pup...


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

That's really dumb. We're supposed to build relationships with our dogs, not do something like this. It's backwards for the day and age we live in.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

My boss is kind of from this school of thought. He still believes in swatting his dog with a rolled up newspaper or rubbing her nose in it and yelling at her when house training.

He's offered to keep Rocket when we go out of town so that we don't have to take Rocket to a kennel. But I don't think I'll ever take him up on it, just because our viewpoints are so completely different on this.

In general, this is a very nice man with the best of intentions. He's just "old school" when it comes to dog training. I avoid the topic with him.


----------

